# Headlock and RNC discussion for Self Defense



## FightHACKS (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 2, 2017)

I enjoyed that, thanks.


----------



## FightHACKS (Jul 2, 2017)

Glad you enjoyed thanks!


----------



## Charlemagne (Jul 2, 2017)

Good stuff.  There _are_ some good options if someone manages to get the RNC set in that come pretty much straight out of the original Gracie Combatives curriculum.  They depend on the pressure and which way someone is trying to drive you, but they can work.  I did like the headlock defense material though, and I did like the option of turning an attempt of a RNC into a headlock before the attacker could get it set in as well.  That's a nice move.


----------



## FightHACKS (Jul 2, 2017)

Charlemagne said:


> Good stuff.  There _are_ some good options if someone manages to get the RNC set in that come pretty much straight out of the original Gracie Combatives curriculum.  They depend on the pressure and which way someone is trying to drive you, but they can work.  I did like the headlock defense material though, and I did like the option of turning an attempt of a RNC into a headlock before the attacker could get it set in as well.  That's a nice move.


Thanks for the feedback! You're right, there are options for the RNC if you can't turn the headlock. I will be going over some of those in another video. 
I'm a big believer in getting to familiar ground, in this case the headlock and using what you know from there (for SD, headlock escapes can't be practiced enough). Good headlock defense will almost always lead to the back! 
Thanks again!
FH


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 2, 2017)

FightHACKS said:


> Glad you enjoyed thanks!



As a karate dude, some of our responses might be a tad different, but I truly enjoyed your video.


----------



## kuniggety (Jul 2, 2017)

It's a small thing, but I never really made the connection of, when you turn into them, you're turning it into a headlock which of course there's lots of self-defense moves for. Thanks.


----------



## Charlemagne (Jul 2, 2017)

FightHACKS said:


> Thanks for the feedback! You're right, there are options for the RNC if you can't turn the headlock. I will be going over some of those in another video.
> I'm a big believer in getting to familiar ground, in this case the headlock and using what you know from there (for SD, headlock escapes can't be practiced enough). Good headlock defense will almost always lead to the back!
> Thanks again!
> FH



Totally agree with all of that.  Plus, if you can turn to the headlock from the RNC, you aren't in danger of passing out in a few seconds, or dying if the attacker doesn't let go.


----------



## Buka (Jul 3, 2017)

That was good stuff,FightHacks, thanks.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 3, 2017)

FightHACKS said:


>


You have 2 arms. Your opponent also has 2 arms. If you use both arms to lock on your opponent's

1. head, his both arms will be free.
2. head and his leading arms, he will only have his back arm free.

2 is better than 1. IMO, if you can't achieve 2, you should not use "head lock" at all.


----------



## FightHACKS (Jul 22, 2017)

Buka said:


> That was good stuff,FightHacks, thanks.


You're welcome! Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## marques (Jul 23, 2017)

RNC is still one of the most effective controls/submissions. I used it successfully IRL, twice, and cannot defend against it (in training within safety conditions) if the other guy is properly trained. Most popular submission in MMA. And many people are getting good at doing it.

With that difference in weight and skill it works. In another scenario... you still need to try some defence!!


----------



## Charlemagne (Jul 24, 2017)

marques said:


> RNC is still one of the most effective controls/submissions. I used it successfully IRL, twice, and cannot defend against it (in training within safety conditions) if the other guy is properly trained. Most popular submission in MMA. And many people are getting good at doing it.
> 
> With that difference in weight and skill it works. In another scenario... you still need to try some defence!!




Agreed, and there are other chokes which can be done from a similar set up, even without the Gi, so it is a very dangerous position to be in, particularly in a real life situation.  With so many people watching MMA these days, and many who have done a small amount of training, the numbers of knuckleheads walking around who know the basics of how to apply a choke is quite large compared to 15-20 years ago.  As such, learning a couple of good defenses in both standing and on the ground is a very smart move, even if one does not train GJJ/BJJ on a regular basis.


----------

